# Happy Birthday Oupa!



## Gizmo (26/6/14)

I would like to wish the E-Juice legend @Oupa a super fantastic birthday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (26/6/14)

Happy Birthday @Oupa You "Legend" you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (26/6/14)

Master craftsman! A true Legend! Happy happy @Oupa, hope there are many more!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

Happy birthday boet! We'll celebrate this one over a few beers soon!


----------



## Oupa (26/6/14)

Thanks all!

Birthday vapemail from the wifey.... hand crafted by @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Evil (26/6/14)

Happy birthday Benji

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/6/14)

Stunning Birthday present @Oupa, enjoy and Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tristan (26/6/14)

Happy birthday @Oupa. Have a lekka day, and all the best for the year ahead .


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/6/14)

Happy Brithday @Oupa , have a great day


----------



## RIEFY (26/6/14)

happy birthday oupa

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mufasa (26/6/14)

Happy Birthday @Oupa . Enjoy your birthday gift!


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/6/14)

Happy Birthday @Oupa! I hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## Keyaam (26/6/14)

Happy Birthday @Oupa


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/6/14)

Happy Happy @Oupa and may there be many more!


----------



## vaalboy (26/6/14)

Happy birthday Benji - Hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## Metal Liz (26/6/14)

Happy happy @Oupa hope you have a great one!!!


----------



## Ollypop (26/6/14)

Happy Cakeday @Oupa !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/14)

Happy birthday @Oupa!
Thanks for making such wonderful juices - and especially my Choc Mint 
Hope the year ahead is a great one !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (26/6/14)

Happy Happy @Oupa, may you have a R()CKING birthday & All of the best


----------



## Andre (26/6/14)

Have a great day and year, Benji.


----------



## RezaD (26/6/14)

Happy birthday Benji.....hope you not mixing orders at least for today......the rest of the 365 days belongs to us! LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (26/6/14)

Happi happi Benji! Have a great year!


----------



## Zodiac (26/6/14)

Happy birthday @Oupa, hope you have an awesome day !!


----------



## andro (26/6/14)

Happy bday .enjoy ur day so much


----------



## iPWN (26/6/14)

Happy Bday Benji ! hope you have been spoiled rotten.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (26/6/14)

WHAT? It is your birthday today? Under the radar, what a LEGEND. Happy Birthday Oupa, thanks for all the good times and for introducing me to the world of vaping. You are an absolutely awesome dude and I wish you everything of the best. May your day be awesome and may your path be smooth. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (26/6/14)

_*Happy Birthday @Oupa *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (26/6/14)

@Oupa You Rock


----------



## Jimbo (26/6/14)

Happy Birthday @Oupa, hope you have a great one.


----------



## Rex_Bael (26/6/14)

Happy belated birthday @Oupa, I hope you were spoiled rotten!


----------

